# About How Long Did The Prep Take?? EEK!!



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I have my 3rd colonoscopy scheduled for a week from Monday, and I'm not too worried about the actual test anymore...it's the thought of the prep that gives me the heebie jeebies







About how many hours can I expect to spend in the bathroom after each bottle of the Fleet?? I had Golytely the last 2 times. I just remember it was a longgggg time in the potty







Do you get any rest at all in between potty trips?? I tend to get very little sleep when I'm feeling nervous or anxious, and I'm just having visions of me falling asleep on the potty, LOL







What did you do to pass the time during the prep?? Hubby will be working that day, but he said he would hook up the TV in the bathroom for me, Heehee







And I have some hand held games I can play too. I'm also going to stock up on magazines this week. Maybe with all that, the time will pass a little more quickly?? Maybe I can even manage to get in a hot bath in between potty trips?? (Probably wishful thinking...) I just hope my electricity stays on!! It's been going out everyday (and I do mean every single day) for the last week!! Something is wrong with the lines in my neighborhood I guess... I will be so depressed if I end up in the dark for this prep. That'll make me feel even worse







If I have my first bottle of Fleet at noon, my second bottle of Fleet at 6pm, and a Dulcolax pill at 9pm, do you think I'll ever be cleaned out enough to sleep by, say, midnight?? And should I be all empty by the time I leave for the hospital at 9:30 the next morning??EEK!! Sorry for so many posts about this, I'm just antsy







I'll be so glad when it's over!!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

For starters, you are talking to a constipated person here, so my reaction may not be yours. I remember taking Physolax (or something like that) in the evening and then again early the next morning. I was on the toilet for a grand total of about 20 minutes in the evening (I didn't think the stuff was working) and then about 20 minutes the next morning. That was it. I slept through the night with no problem.Steven


----------

